# buffalo lithia water bottle



## digin rick (Jan 5, 2010)

does anyone know how old this may be it has a number 2 on the bottom and the seams stop at the neck line


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Jan 7, 2010)

I have dug 5 of them in my bottle digging adventures, and 3 were different; the lithia springs is on two of them; the other two do not have springs embossed, and the last has a crude image of the seated woman without much detail. Any of you dig any different varieties, or know the scarcer types?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 8, 2010)

I know of at least thirty variations, the teals and oldest amber always command the most attention but are not the rarest. I have pictures on another PC of two aqua's that are very hard to come by I'll do a file transfer later and post them. I have twenty different ones myself.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2010)

Evening gents,

 So what time does the Buffalo Tutorial commence? I'm pulling up a seat now...







1967


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 8, 2010)

The Buffalo Girls of Mecklenburg County, Virginia 

An introduction to Buffalo Lithia Water[/i]
â€œThe first European-Americans to visit Buffalo Springs in Virginia and record their visit are believed to have been a survey group led by William Byrd II in 1728. In his diary, later to be published as "The History of the Dividing Line: a Journey to Eden", Byrd poetically wrote that the waters of Buffalo Springs was "what Adam drank in Paradise â€¦ by the help of which we perceived our appetites to mend, our slumbers to sweeten, the stream of life to run cool and peaceably in our veins, and if ever we dreamt of women, they were kind." Byrd's survey party also sighted many signs of buffalo near the springs, hence the name Buffalo Springs.â€ The tract of land was first recorded being purchased by one Ambrose Gregory in 1798 and later selling the land to John Speed in 1817. It was John Speed who sowed the first seeds of development by building a tavern that catered to the local population and travelers by selling meals. The property changed ownership several times until by 1839 guided by various visionaries it had become a small resort. The local fame of â€œmedicinal benefitsâ€ derived from drinking the spring water was starting to spread to the surrounding regions. Thomas F. Goode obtained the property in 1874 and his vision of what Buffalo Springs could be; led to national prominence and the bottles we collect today. It was Goode who had a chemical analysis completed of Buffalo Springs No.2 which reported that the spring was unusually high in Lithia. Goode promptly changed the name and was doing business in 1900 as Virginia Buffalo Lithia Springs[/i] and selling â€œNatures Great Specific for Dyspepsia and Goutâ€ to the world in earnest. It would be advertised for, â€œUric Acid Diathesis, Gout, Nephritic Colic, Calculi, Brightâ€™s Disease, Rheumatic Gout, Rheumatism, a valuable adjunct to the physician in the treatment of fevers, malaria, typho-malaria, and atypical typhoidâ€ and â€œrecommended physiciansâ€!
Goodeâ€™s bottling operation at the resort is believed to have been started about 1876 for Spring Number 2 as Spring Number 1 was reported to give headaches to users. Once bottled these were packaged twelve to a wooden crate and transported by horse drawn wagon to the railroad depot in nearby Clarksville for shipping to customers for a retail of price of $5.00 per case.  As the resort business grew so did demand for the perceived and much touted medicinal benefits of the â€œlithiaâ€ spring water. So much so that in 1890 a spur for the Atlantic and Danville railroad was laid to connect Buffalo Springs to the main line in town. [/b] It has been estimated that Buffalo Springs Lithia Water[/i] was sold in an estimated 20,000 stores comprising mainly of pharmacies and grocers throughout Europe, Canada, and the United States during its heyday. Thomas F. Goodeâ€™s passing in 1905 was followed by several events which would lead to the eventual demise of the now world famous Buffalo Lithia Water[/i]. Possibly the single greatest was [/b]the application of discoveries and new medical knowledge concerning the causes and treatments of disease and illness.  Piloting the creation and passage of the Pure Food and Drug Act passed by United States Congress in 1906, changing for ever the business practices of patent medicine.  As a result of this passage a study was completed in 1907 from which the government shared tests that established the Potomac River actually had five times the concentration of lithium than did Buffalo Lithia Water. Part of the court ruling stated that "â€¦ for a person to obtain any therapeutic dose of lithium by drinking Buffalo Lithia Spring Water he would have to drink from 150,000 to 225,00 gallons per day." It was after this ruling, in 1908 that the business altered the Buffalo Lithia Water[/i] brand name to its official name, Buffalo Lithia Springs Water[/i] trying to end run the intent of the law. 
 It was a good attempt and bought more time to continue touting the lithia properties of the water. This ended in 1914 when the US Supreme Court ruled that Buffalo Lithia Springs[/i] could not use the word "lithia" to advertise or sell their spring water. This is another significant milestone to bottle collectors as the name now embossed on bottles would become Buffalo Mineral Water[/i]. Sales plummeted for the water due to the lack of medical value for the water and the golden years had come to an end. The resort continued and water was sold for many years to come until ceasing operations in the 1940â€™s. 
Niccolo Machiavelli once said, â€œImitation is the sincerest form of flatteryâ€, obliviously he was not a collector of old bottles! As collectors we know reproductions follow supply and demand for popular pieces in every category. I always believed my â€œBuffalo Girlsâ€ were safe as itâ€™s hard to almost impossible not to find several for sale at given day of the week at very moderate prices. Always the same half gallon size and condition varies as much as the girls, from poor to attic mint, from cave drawing to a racy lady showing a bare leg. The most common color found is various shades of aquamarine followed by occasional shades of pale green to keep things interesting.  Even more interesting are the colors like teal, orange-amber, light blue, emerald green, brilliant green, topaz and a reported cobalt blue that most collectors have never seen.  These are the ones that make your heart skip a beat when one turns up for sale. Still the girls were reproduced and by all accounts I have read came from Italy during the 1970â€™s and were sold as accents for home decorations. Today they are causing confusion among both novice and experienced collectors as to how to tell the difference between the new and old. The reproduced examples I have personally seen have been limited to three different colors carry the exact same embossed design and â€œBuffalo Mineral Springs Water / Natures Materia Medica / Trade Markâ€. This is an original old design used by Buffalo Mineral Springs and can be found in different colors. 
In order to understand how to tell the differences between the old and new letâ€™s first consider the colors of known reproductions. Pink, turquoise and light amber, of these three colors nothing was ever made close to pink.  It simply was not an original color but I have seen it offered as a â€œDepression Glassâ€ bottle. Turquoise like pink was never made but in the early bottling days at Buffalo Springs there was a medium true teal color used which is quite scarce and seldom found. The reproduction is a dark turquoise color and measuring approximately 10 Â½ inches tall like its counter parts. The original teal design has not been reproduced and measures approximately 9 Â½ inches tall, I have seen this same bottle offered for sale once with a well respected auction firm in a â€œbrilliant bluish/greenâ€ which actually more green than teal. The light amber tends to cause the greatest confusion as most collectors have not seen an original that was produced in a similar color. Unlike the other colors this design is correct and originals can be found in aquamarine, pale green, clear, orange-amber and topaz. The best way to understand the subtle differences between new and old is a side by side comparison as shown here. Top left and center are originals the one on the right is a reproduction, bottom row: topaz, clear, new turquoise.
*A very rough draft I am working on. Comments?*


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 9, 2010)

here is the only one we ever dug.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello all of you,  I was just looking at my Lithia Water bottle and it seems the pitcher is shorter and has more bulge to the body.  It also has a larger handle on the pitcher.  The mold seams on mine go all the way up to the applied ring finish.  The lady's sleeves have a more pronounced hour glass shape and her hair is different.  The bottom on mine has a plain dome, the mold seam comes in to the dome - the dome is 3-1/8" in diameter. 
 RED M.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 10, 2010)

_Buffalo gals, won't you come out tonight?
 Come out tonight, Come out tonight?
 Buffalo gals, won't you come out tonight,
 And dance by the light of the moon._

Hello Buffalo diggers and collectors,

I'm on the edge of my chair over here, looking forward to seeing more pictures of your "Buffalo Gals..."


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 10, 2010)

This one brought $450 at the last Glass Works Auction, one of the two early amber varities. I'll post a few others later.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 10, 2010)

One of my favorites and a seldom seen (at least by me) type, I have another similar but still different I need to shoot for here.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 10, 2010)

So far I have seen four different variations of this design, like Red's, different pitchers, different hair one has braids, one is smooth another was textured the sleeves change.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 10, 2010)

Type II teal


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Jan 11, 2010)

Pictured are two of my latest Buffalo Lithias; One of them does not have springs embossed, and the lady (minerva or some other Greek Goddess) is different; I noticed that there is an even earlier version of the "lady" as shown by the earlier pics of the amber bottle on this post. I also included a Rockbridge Alum. bottle (R.A.S.Co) bottle I dug a few years ago. I have seen Bear Lithias, Elk Lithias, and other scarcer Lithias from Virginia; If any of you have a pic of a rare one, I would'nt mind seeing it.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Your examples are exactly what makes the Buffalo's, the extreme difference in designs. Toss in the odd colors,  they're big, mainly cheap and easy to find...... whats not to love? Plus there has to be a couple of rare ones just waiting to be picked up. So come on pull them out from the junk bottle box, dust off your ladies and let them strut their stuff.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Please show off your others.


----------



## kastoo (Jan 12, 2010)

They must have liked big butt women back then..look at that lady in the embossing!  Can't say I blame them! Haha



> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> here is the only one we ever dug.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 12, 2010)

These are difficult to photograph but here's one that I dug recently.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 12, 2010)

That's a nice design and exactly what I'm was hoping to see, one I haven't seen. I have two very similar ones one already pictured (poor quality) and another I have yet to shoot. Check out her collar and her sleeve, nice primiative work with a eye to detail. She's welcomed to join the family if you put it up on the market.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 12, 2010)

I noticed that the legs on the table change a lot also.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 13, 2010)

The lady is so weakly embossed on mine i did not know what it was until i saw another one .


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 13, 2010)

side view


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 13, 2010)

light in back ,best pic i could get


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is a local one Whann Lithia Water Franklin Pa .It has a lady on it as well


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 13, 2010)

The Whann stopper.Did the Buffalo have a special stopper ?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 13, 2010)

I think I may have the same design in a stronger impression. If it is the same one I'm thinking of it took me a little while to find one with a good impression. One of the things that stick out on this design is the pencil thin lettering. 

 As for closures, the Buffalos all had corks covered with a paper label up until the final years when they started using a screw top.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's a Bear Lithia from Elkton, VA that I dug and sold for over $300 a little over a year ago. Although scarce, there are other Bear Lithia water bottles from that town that sell for well over $500.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's an ACL soda bottle also from Elkton, VA that proudly touts the fact that they use Elkton Lithia water in the making of their soda.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 13, 2010)

> The best way to understand the subtle differences between new and old is a side by side comparison as shown here.


 
 The bane of the Buffalo Girls is the 1970's light amber, here for comparision are the old on the left and the new - side by side. Important major differences that you can learn quickly, look at the difference between the faces the left has great detail and looks like a guest from the Jerry Springer Show. The new one has an intentional poor molding lacking details giving a slightly out of focus look. The lettering already is already lower with fatter letters than the original but a close inspection of the following letters  *I* in SPRINGS, *ES* in NATURES and the *IA* in MATERIA are near flat with the surface adding to the illusion of age. Second major difference is the entire molding, the old is sharp and well defined all over. Next but not as obvisious unless you have a very keen sense of color the old is darker, richer and the glass of both are different in quality.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow ,that would have fooled me for sure,i would have picked the one on the right as the old one.Who made the one on right ,and could you post a pic of the bottoms? Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 16, 2010)

I haven't learned yet who made them, but I hope to in time. Here's the bottom views you asked for, same set up and the color is a dead give away again.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 16, 2010)

I think this is how yours looked when it was leaving the store.


----------



## glass man (Jan 16, 2010)

BUFFALO HUNTER:AIN'T FORGOT BOUT PUTTING A PIC. OF THE TEAL ONE I SOLD. FOUND THE GLASS WORKS AYCTION CATALOG I WON IT FROM ,BUT THE PICTURE IS SMALL AND BLACK AND WHITE. MAYBE I CAN FIND A PICTURE I TOOK BEFORE I SOLD IT. LOVE THE AMBER ONE!! JAMIE


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm sure you'll find it; was it a Lithia, Mineral Water or Lithia Springs? I'm still missing at least one amber that I am ware of.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 16, 2010)

One of three in this design.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 16, 2010)

This one is a real challange to shoot because it's so poorly molded but it's the absolute best one like it I've seen.


----------



## epackage (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Buffalo, I was lucky enough to get this Teal One today, except for some staining on the outside, which should clean up nice and easy, I think it's a beauty and it has a new home with another member here. It was nice just having it for a day or two before I ship it out, I sent you an e-mail and would really appreciate your input when you have a chance to e-mail me back.....Jim






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice find! Lucky for both of you.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 17, 2010)

Buffalo Hunter ,thanks for posting bottom pics ,i see a few bubbles in the glass on left one ,never knew there were so many variations . Jim and new owner ,very nice ,really like the color and embossing .


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 17, 2010)

I enjoy the hobby and part of the hobby is sharing. Just like here I've seen one I haven't seen before and keep watching for the next unknown to me to show up. What is your opinion of the "project" draft I posted, not many have remarked. It's rough as a tack and I need to figure out how to bring it altogether.


----------



## glass man (Jan 17, 2010)

OK WILL GIVE THE DESCRIPTION FROM THE AUCTION BOOK...GLASS WORKS -AUCTION NO. 47 1997..."BUFFALO/LITHIA WATER/NATURES/MATERIA/MEDICA/TRADE MARK" 1875-1885,BLUE GREEN HALF GALLON,9 5/8"H,ABOUT PERFECT. I GOT IT FOR $$230 THEN ADD 10% $23 AND POSTAGE $10. $263. SOLD IT TO A PREACHER AT THE BIRMINGHAM BOTTLE SHOW A YEAR OR SO LATER FOR....? CAN'T REMEMBER,BUT KNOW I MADE LITTLE ON IT. LOOK JUST LIKE THE ONE EPACKAGE [JIM] SHOWS. WOULD ONE LIKE THE ONE I HAD GO FOR THAT KIND OF MONEY NOW? THANKS AND REALLY INTERESTING STUDY ON BUFFALO LITHIA BOTTLES!

 ARE THEY AL THE SAME SIZE? EVER HEARD OF A SAMPLE BOTTLE?[WOW THAT WOULD BE COOL!] ARE THE AMBERS RARE? WHICH SELLS FOR MOST?  JAMIE


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 17, 2010)

I have been tracking the Buffalo's that appear on the major bottle trading sites for the last five years. Remember there is no way anyone can keep up with every trade and then you must figure in the human condition. With that being said I see fewer type I Teals being traded than Type II but in dug condition both are trading for about the same price. 

 If there is a sample I've never heard a whisper of it. Now I can honestly say the early ambers and teals are much smaller than later bottles. The transisiton took palce through the early aquas & odd blues that followed the teals; since I still have not ID every Buffalo Girl yet I can only say it was during the Lithia name phase. 

 The early ambers out price the teals right now.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 17, 2010)

My opinion of the"project" draft is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  very informative .


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 29, 2010)

here's one thats on ebay now.


----------



## ethanxxx (Jan 31, 2010)

So do you think this on on Ebay now is a reproduction?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Based on the pictures, and they are sharp it's not a repro. I have several shades in the amber family and one way out side the family. I wish it had been shot outside so I could see the true color. If I don't have it I would chase it, because I collect them for my enjoyment and not for resale. 

 There is another amber up right now also that is original, just like the one I shot beside the repro. The color is great and really stands out. These are first two good ambers to be offer on eBay in the past year at least.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Buffalo Hunter  I just went to eBay and found three of them.  The second one was # 110487364625,  This one has the right arm down more than mine,  I also has the base of the pitcher closer to the knee than mine.  
 The third one is # 110487383936  It is a poor picture but the bottle has a much newer finish, I think.  
 I didn't find the others with my search.  RED Matthews


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Feb 1, 2010)

I just counted five offerings, three ambers (one which doesn't pass muster with me) two aqua's. I like one of them because I don't think I have it, maybe close but not that exact design. The other has a chip no interest to me, aquas show up with enough frequency I can be very choosey. But isn't it surprising how many designs there are when you really look? Did you see the "stomach" / "leather" bottle being offered that was in another thread here?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry the other link was incomplete. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ELK-CLUB-BEVERAGES-Bottle-Elkton-VA-Lithia-Springs_W0QQitemZ300405828162QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f1952a42


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 14, 2011)

> RE: buffalo lithia water bottle - 3/13/2010 1:42:56 PMÂ


 
 Are you guys TIME TRAVELERS?!?!?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 14, 2011)

When you start seeing posts from the future, Weelie, you will know for sure!


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2013)

No new post in over two years, yet this post was somehow moved today, have aliens overtaken the board?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 4, 2013)

No aliens unless you got taken by them and just returned Jim. I moved and pinned it as FAQ about 2 years ago.[]


----------



## epackage (Jun 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> No aliens unless you got taken by them and just returned Jim. I moved and pinned it as FAQ about 2 years ago.[]


 Just yesterday I noticed it at the the top of the "Suggest a Website or resource" section with a date of 5/8/13, and it's still there, but there was no post on 5/8/13 bringing it to the top.. SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKKKYYYYY


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2013)

Something may have happened while Roger was working on the email problem. I did see what you meant though and I think I got rid of it.


----------



## NHkeith (Jun 5, 2013)

I had one of these for sale at the flea market this weekend. It was 92-94 outside. when i was packing up I wrapped the bottle in paper and the top blew right off because the bottle heated up in the sun.. 

 Lesson learned don't keep bottles in direct sun light if want to keep them in good shape.

 thanks for sharing..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 5, 2013)

> Lesson learned don't keep bottles in direct sun light if want to keep them in good shape.


Or records (under the table didn't work as the earth rotated), Cd's and many things. Always park in the shade or think tents when selling at a flea or garage sale.
 Watch the suns rotation at any rate.


----------



## FitSandTic (Sep 3, 2013)

I was reading through this post and realized this variation was not pictured in it. I assume this is the same company and I like to help out with contributing to post to show the different molds that can be found in Buffalo spring water bottles. I am not very knowledgeable about the embossed ladies versions but I do collect VA spring waters.


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  atticfinds
> 
> I was reading through this post and realized this variation was not pictured in it. I assume this is the same company and I like to help out with contributing to post to show the different molds that can be found in Buffalo spring water bottles. I am not very knowledgeable about the embossed ladies versions but I do collect VA spring waters.


 Not the same company is my understanding...


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for message, I'm still hanging round didn't realize I hadn't dropped in for a spell. I've been involved in my second leg of the project with the Girls's. This bottle is third or maybe fourth generation of Goode's bottling production, there are two known variations of this example. Looks nice and clean, I need to upgrade my two. 

 While I'm here I just came across a U.S. Hosp. Dept. bottle in olive, first for me. Ya' keep it between the lines and yell at me if I miss any of the ladies.


----------



## cookie (Sep 14, 2013)

Here's one


----------



## cookie (Sep 14, 2013)

with label


----------



## Baltbimalbeer (Sep 21, 2019)

*reproduction*

Think this one is a Reproduction ?


----------



## Baltbimalbeer (Sep 21, 2019)

*Cornflower Blue ABM*

Nice cornflower blue... Buffalo Mineral Springs ...


----------



## william crosson sr. (Dec 5, 2020)

myersdiggers1998 said:


> here is the only one we ever dug.


I just bought one like yours at a thrift store for $5.  The embossing is identical.  Any idea what it is really worth?


----------

